# SHELBY'S VET VISIT



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Well, today was Shelby's vet visit. I have been using a vet that is about 1/2 hr away from me and I like them. A few years ago, a very nice young vet started working there. He was the first vet to see Kodi and Shelby when I got them. Last year he opened up his own practice about a mile from my house so I thought I would try him, because I liked the way he handled my dogs. Also, I liked his approach on shots.

Good news - He said her weight was good, heart & lungs seemed fine when he listened, and he was amazed at how terrific her teeth were. She got her 3yr rabies, bortadella. No lepto or lyme because I said I would rather not. Also, he is switching to 3 year vaccines, because he doesn't believe in 
over-vaccinating.

Sort of Bad news - she has luxating patellas. He said they move around like silly string. He asked me a few questions about her walking, limping, etc. and I told him she has never had a problem. She is always doing her happy dance and I wish you could see her jump. He said great, not to worry too much. If she has a problem, he will not hesitate to send her to an ortho. I guess that means no agility for Shelby. I hope my insurance covers LP. I have to go read it.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh Michele, 
I am sorry to hear that. I know it is very common in toy breeds and many never need anything. Maybe there are some supplements you could look into for preventative medicine. I have had friends with Poms have to have the surgery and often times when one leg goes, the other follows.

I am glad to hear about the new vet and his views about over vaccinating though and to have him so close is great.

Keep us posted!
Amanda


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Michele, Tess has luxating patella on both sides. When I first got her home it was pretty evident when she ran. Since then we've been walking 2x a day, probably 2-4 miles total and I think it's helped. She doesn't do the "three-legged" run nearly as much. Did you ask the vet about Shelby still doing agility? It seems logical that exercise would help to strengthen the muscles around the joint but I've wondered if the agility would be too much. Do they make knee braces for dogs?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Michele I have been learning a little about luxating patellas from others in agility. Some dogs still do agility with this, pending on the degree of luxatation and never end up needing surgery. Then others end up having surgery and continue competing after surgery. From what I understand keeping the muscles strong helps. So Shelby doing her happy dance is actually good for her. 
I had my vet really check Ry's on our last visit because of the agility. His are fine and he basically told me the same thing, people want to baby the leg when actually you need to exercise the leg to build muscle. 
If Shelby is not having any issues right now I would not worry too much but would still check with the insurance company because if she ever does need surgery I think it is around 2-3K.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Michele, all of mine have luxating patellas to a degree, but no problems what so ever. I am sure that Shelby will be great!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

My yorkie mix had LP and she was able to 'pop' themselves back into place themselves. She loved to run and a few times, she would 'yip' loudly fall to the ground and cry and wouldn't move...eventually she was able to get up and walk it off. My vet said the little dogs handle it much better than the big dogs because the weight that is being beared upon the legs.

I put my dog on "COSEQUIN" as recommended by the vet. It is a joint supplement. You can find it easily online or even ebay. You can get a pretty big jar that would last for a couple/few years for under $100. He said it could/would help her joints from the 'possibility' of advancement leading to a more strategic treatments or last resort...surgery.

It made me feel better giving her the supplement and he said there was no reason to 'limit' her activities unless it seemed to get more severe....so agility, if you talked to your vet, may be perfectly fine to continue with. Just ask your vet.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks guys. It's nice to get your feedback. Kind of settles the brain. I was just surprised to hear it from the vet, because if you ever saw her run, you would never think she had anything wrong. Also, when I come home and she is happy to see me, she will jump from a sit up to my chest, straight up. And she will do it over and over. So, I'm not too worried. It's just something I will have to be aware of.

I told the vet not to tell Shelby she has LP and she'll be just fine. What she doesn't know won't hurt her. :biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for reminding me. My big dogs were on cosequin for years. I could start her on it, too. I also just got them a supplement - the omegas. It is goot for the joints as well as skin and coat. Last week I switched them from Fromms Chicken to the Salmon kibble so they could get more omegas in.


----------



## maryvee (Jan 26, 2008)

Billy has hip dysplasia-- you would never know with the way he runs and jumps (and we try to discourage him from doing it...but that's impossible)-- he gets good exercise (as we need to watch his weight) and everyday takes a glucosamine supplement-- he has a little hop when he walks (like he's skipping)

We know he has it and are aware of him not jumping from too high...but you would never know he has an issue


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I had a German Shep with hip dysplasia. We knew he had it when we adopted him from the shelter. It never gave him a problem until he was about 14 yrs old, then he had trouble getting up. He even used to sit like the havs with his back legs straight out behind him.


----------



## maryvee (Jan 26, 2008)

How old is Shelby?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Your Vet sounds terrific. I am sorry Shelby has LP but as you say it is not stopping her one bit. And she is just so darn cute!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Mary, Shelby was one Oct. 7, so she is just shy of 18 mos.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Michele, sorry to hear about the LP, but as you know it's not too bad. Glad the rest was intact!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry to read about Shelby's patella news,but if it isn't bothering her,I would just kinda keep it in the back of your mind,you know? The rest of the news was so good Michele! Sounds like you have a great new vet and Shelby is doing wonderfully!:hug:

Since Vinnie's leg injury,I also give him a glusomine<sp> tablet. So far-so good!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Sorry to hear about Shelby's legs. I wouldn't worry too much as long as she isn't in any pain or having any problems. As bad as Preston's legs look, they don't stop him from doing anything. You would never know the way he runs in the backyard.

This is the supplement I give him. He gets a half a tablet everyday.

http://www.entirelypets.com/jointmaxts1.html


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I am sorry about Shelby's patellas, but if they are not bothering her it's already good news. I would give her a good supplement and just watch her.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Good news, Michele! I am hoping the patella issue doesn't become a serious problem. Thankfully, Shelby is fit as a fiddle.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Michele, I'm sorry to hear about Shelby, but as long as she is not in pain and is acting fine, then it's not a problem, as others have said. I'm glad to know that everything else is okay! She needs to keep up with her sweetheart Kubrick at the play date!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry!  I hope it was just a wrong diagnosis/presumption 

That really sucks! But maybe they are wrong? Or maybe it won't worsen

Kara


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Michele, 
I am sorry for this news but like you said, if it doesn't bother her, what Shelby doesn't know won't hurt her!:biggrin1:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Michelle,
Don't do anything! Freddie had the same thing from a wee pup. His patellas easily popped out. He was rated a 2.5 on one knee and a 3 on the other. He has only had 2-3 episodes where he was limping for a several days. All three times it was because he twisted or slipped on it wrong. My vet is very conservative, a Cornell grad. The last time fred slipped, it was bad. My vet sent me to a great Orthopedic surgeon. The surgeon told me not do do anything until freddie is lame 16 days a month. He also said, it may never get worse and he may never need surgery. fred has not had an episode since then and that was quite some time ago. You can try supplements to strenghthen the ligaments for now. If Shelby never limps, I wouldn't worry about it.

FYI. I don't give boosters either. I do rabies because it's the law. I do puppy shots, ONE booster after a year and then titers.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

thanks for posting that suppliment Paige, I am going to start Cash on something once everything is settled. 

Jill, Cash does the three legged run too - although I have never had my vet mention LP with him--- But it is obvious is little front legs are not straight and one is much more curved than the other-- I think my Vet believes if something is causing no problems why worry owners--But I will ask her to check it out-- she did suggest a glucosimine/chondoitin suppliment. But I am going to wait til he is off the antibiotics


----------

